
They released Tinder for Investors - danielminkov
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/bullboard
======
danielminkov
I'm honest! Because I'm fed up with app ads, limitations in-app purchases and
other bull shit. And would like to share guy's work with audience to help
people do better at finance.

------
smt88
Please be honest about your involvement with a submitted product

